# Dwarf Puffer



## Zira (Apr 4, 2009)

Would a Dwarf Puffer be happy in a 2 gallon tank ?

I have an ever growning population of rams horn snails in my 30 gal Bosmani tank and an empty 2 gal. 

I hear they can be great fun to watch.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

seems a bit small to me. might me able to get away with it if you did daily(or every other day) gravel vacs and water changes and it has a descent heater and filter.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Huh? was there know issue with a 2G? She kind of grow attached to one of my pea puffer. I was kind of thing about giving one to my daughter for her room. It's a 2.5G.
Oh, you know what. When you say dwarf puffer. Which one are you refering to?
I don't see an issue with the pea puffer. But I think it would be too small for the figur 8 and such.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Most likely a pea puffer. 

It's a pretty tight space for one. I suppose if you must, then like bluekrissyspikes said, keep up with your water quality.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

its a general rule of a 3gal per pea puffer...but as long as you have adequate filtration and heating. 

But I think the other dwarf dwarf puffers such as the red eye would not be good in a 2.5gal, then need more space. And def not for puffers in the size of figure 8s.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> its a general rule of a 3gal per pea puffer...but as long as you have adequate filtration and heating.
> 
> But I think the other dwarf dwarf puffers such as the red eye would not be good in a 2.5gal, then need more space. And def not for puffers in the size of figure 8s.


General rule of thumb is 5gal min per pea puffer.

red eyes - 20gal min

Amazon puffer - 15gal min

Striped red eye - 20gal min

and there is one other type of red eye I cant remember the name it also needs 20gal min

Most other puffer are 35gal min and way up


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

oh, my bad.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> oh, my bad.


No bad I was just helping same as you were


----------



## Zira (Apr 4, 2009)

you all help a great deal!! Thank you all for your advice.


No puffer for me .... until i get another tank  

Cindy


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Silly Question!?!*

Just wondering...

All puffers are toxic

so if I swallow a pea puffer, will I die from it???


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

A small puffer would probably not kill you, especially if it were already dead -- if it were alive it could puff in your esophagus and that would be very unpleasant! I don't know if the little guys have the right bacteria in them to be toxic (fugu is toxic because symbiotic bacteria in their bodies produce tetrodotoxin -- a fugu on antibiotics won't produce it). Are you going to do an experiment??? 

(Warped humour)


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

you might get really sick


----------

